# new casting to come



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Yea, it may take me a while, but, the body is clayed up and boxed in legos, I just have to mix and pour to get started.
A little different style custom car to run with Dash's lead sleds.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking good so far, looks like a 40 chopped 40 Ford from this angle??? RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

That is one sweet lookin' ride. The Merc sled needs a friend to run with! :freak:


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Awww man, that's sweet! Will there be any available for purchase?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

slotto said:


> Awww man, that's sweet! Will there be any available for purchase?


If they come out good and I get a nice handful from the resin I have left, I'll have them for sale here on Hobbytalk, they'll be cheap.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> If they come out good and I get a nice handful from the resin I have left, I'll have them for sale here on Hobbytalk, they'll be cheap.


Ed, its Dave.. no over here in the shadows.. ya here.. i need one... send me the bill.. no better send Bill hall the bill send me the car.. cool


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Ed,

Great casting project Dude. That is a Gooooooooooood one and can't wait to see what you do with a few of those after they pop out of the mold.



coach61 said:


> Ed, its Dave.. no over here in the shadows.. ya here.. i need one... send me the bill.. no better send Bill hall the bill send me the car.. cool


Hey Coach...bill me no bill bill...good to see yah!

Bob...I am just a pour caster boy...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:dude:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Great cool factor.

That's a really good choice Ed!


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

COOL!!!!!
I'll pop for one if they become available.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Is there any Tyco stuff coming?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

No tyco's, I only do tjets. And I haven't done a new casting in about 7 years. I'm not one of the better casters here.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*7 years...wholy Moo, Moo Cow Dude. Welcome back to casting 101 again*

:lol:


sethndaddy said:


> No tyco's, I only do tjets. And I haven't done a new casting in about 7 years. I'm not one of the better casters here.


Ed,

Stop bragging...LOL :lol: Are you kidding me? Those Hearse you did up were very kewl & the black Ambulance you did "The Kid Killer" is one of my favorite customs of all time.

Bob...I have the Ambulance (  )...zilla


----------

